# Quid de la Mandrake 8 ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2001)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Heureux évènement que la sortie de cette distrib Linux sur notre plateforme !
Mais que vaut elle vraiment par rapport aux autres distrib disponibles pour PPC, et pour x86 ?
J'aimerais bien connaître les expériences des utilisateurs ayant eu le courage de l'installer avant de m'y lancer moi-même car j'ai pas que de bons souvenirs de Linux.....

Merci !

Yann


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Juin 2001)

Ben si je comprend, Linux c'était trop compliqué pour toi ?

dans ce cas, il est vrai que mandrake peut s'avéérait un bon choix pour commencer.
il est vrai que cette distribution est assez recommandé pour les débutants.
moi perso, je l'ai jamais essayé, mais bon..
Sinon, par rapport aux autres distrib.....

ben facilité


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2001)

Quand je parlais de mauvais souvenirs, c'était plutôt en allusion à la qualité du produit et à sa stabilité (sur PC).

Et puis Linux ça veut aussi dire reformatage pour de nouvelles partitions, un long temps d'installation (et de téléchargement) et si c'est pour tomber sur un OS inutilisable (car la mandrake 8 est encore en beta) ça vaut pas trop la peine. D'où ma question aux utilisateurs qui l'ont déjà essayé.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Juin 2001)

Tiens en passant .. quelqu'un a essayer la Yellow Dog 2.0 ? 

@+

Guillaume

------------------
*"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"*
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par FBG:
*Et puis Linux ça veut aussi dire reformatage pour de nouvelles partitions, un long temps d'installation (et de téléchargement) et si c'est pour tomber sur un OS inutilisable (car la mandrake 8 est encore en beta) ça vaut pas trop la peine*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben justement, l'esprit Linux, c'est ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il en faut bien qui essaye  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez, dès que j'ai l'ADSL, je l'essaye pour te dire


----------



## Einbert (20 Juin 2001)

Tiens, juste en passant...Combien tu payes en France pour l'ADSL ? Y a-t-il une quelconque limite de d/l et u/l ??



------------------
------------------------
Einbert

ICQ : 70803640

A quand OS XXX ??


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Juin 2001)

Ouaip, en fait c'est complqiué...
j'ai mon modem, mais un ECi USB...
je veux l'utiliser, pour ca j'ai D/L des drivers sur MacADSL, mais hélas, j'ai un pov G3 avec une carte USB, qui apparement n'est pas assez puissante, pour ce pov modem qui est gourmand ....

Dond j'attend de recevoir mon modem Ethernet que FT m'a gentillement commandé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, vi, j'ai l'ADSL, vi j'ai mon modem, mais non, je ne peux pas l'utiliser...


----------



## roro (21 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
Dond j'attend de recevoir mon modem Ethernet que FT m'a gentillement commandé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça sera donc un speed touch home ? j'espère que tu ne payes rien de plus pour l'échange. De toutes manières, tu y gagnes, c'est mieux en ethernet


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
* ça sera donc un speed touch home ? j'espère que tu ne payes rien de plus pour l'échange. De toutes manières, tu y gagnes, c'est mieux en ethernet*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah ce sera un ECI Ethernet......
et non je paye rien heuresement,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est un échange, parce qu'ils étaient pas censé me le vendre, alors il me l'échange


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (21 Juin 2001)

Ben moi je vais en avoir pour 298 FF / mois, sans limite de U/l ou D/L.....


----------



## roro (21 Juin 2001)

au fait, pourquoi tu ne l'as tjs pas ? j'avais cru lire dans un autre post, que tu avais déjà le modem... alors, que se passe t il ??


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Juin 2001)

ET la Yellow God 2.0 alors ? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce que je peux être chiant parfois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors cet ADSL Toine ? il tourne sous Linux ? j'ai pas reussis a le faire marcher moa ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Juin 2001)

Bon voilà, ca D/l, ca D/L......

c long l'ADSL 2h30 pour un CD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc j'essaye tout ca demain pourMandrake, et ensuite Yellow Dog


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Juin 2001)

Nonon, je t'assure, t'es pas chiant avec ton YellowDog   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh sinon, pour l'ADSL sous Linux, ben maintenant que j'ai l'ADSL et que je suis en vacances, je m'en vait essayer de ca pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Réponse dans..... pas longtemps


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Juin 2001)

J'espere que tu y arriveras ... tant que j'arriverais pas a installer l'adsl, je pourrais pas utiliser Linux (trop besoin de ma ligne internet)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@++


Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Juillet 2001)

Bon revoilà....
quand même depuis le temps, k'ai pris le temps d'essayer ManDrake8, mais sans succée, c'est à dire qu'elle est prévu pour les NewWorld, et sur mon 8500, ben ca marche pas.....

Donc désolé de pas pouvoir t'aider....


----------

